# tired of music



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you ever get tired of music? How do you deal with that?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

No and i listen to music all the time.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

If you are try to find new styles/genres, artists that you like.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Nope. But, like a number of contributors, I get tired of certain genres/periods/styles/composers. So I just go and listen to something else.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Variety is the spice of life. Mix it up and you'll never get tired.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I tend to get tired of music when I get tired of life. You know you are facing depression then if you get to that point. Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think I get tired of music, but I very often tend to get tired of _sound_ -- There's just so much of it, everywhere, you know. Traffic, television, radio, music and finally, conversations. When I do get tired, I find myself needing to get away from it all and use earplugs and read a book or something, maybe just stare aimlessly at the horizon.

Music sounds much better with a fresh mind, I must admit. Listening to a symphony is like reading a book or watching a film, it takes concentration and after it's done, I definitely need a break, usually reflecting upon the music and my associations.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Krisena said:


> I don't think I get tired of music, but I very often tend to get tired of _sound_ -- *There's just so much of it, everywhere, you know. Traffic, television, radio, *music and finally, conversations. When I do get tired, I find myself needing to get away from it all and use earplugs and read a book or something, maybe just stare aimlessly at the horizon.
> 
> Music sounds much better with a fresh mind, I must admit. Listening to a symphony is like reading a book or watching a film, it takes concentration and after it's done, I definitely need a break, usually reflecting upon the music and my associations.


Live in the country. 

In regards to the OP, no, I never get tired of music, as long I keep listening to something new.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I agree with Krisena in that there are days when I just want quiet. I work in a big box retail store and it's often noisy all day . Especially since I am close to all the electronics going all day. I don't ever tire of music though. I have listened to music most of my life.

Kevin


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

All the time, so I explore new music. But I definitely return to the old ones later.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

msvadi said:


> Do you ever get tired of music? How do you deal with that?


Listen to people chattering incessantly; the screech of the underground trains; the arguments of the neighbours; the barks of the dogs (that's not a euphemism for neighbours either); the roar of buses and cars in a busy city. Then I regain my appreciation for music 

Serioiusly though. Why would listening to music too much be different...maybe it's becoming white noise with stimulation overload?

Silence - the art of silence - must punctuate our listening. Otherwise, saturation, overload, cannot compute. Cannot cope. Can't deal with it.

Retreat: back into silence.

Or get a decent hi-fi system so that you can listen to music at gentle volumes without the fatigue of high pierced tinny noises


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't want to sound as Martin Gore, but enjoy the silence. Food tastes better after fasting, music will sound better after not listening to it for a while. It's that easy, and it only takes some discipline.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

I easily get tired of tonal music. Atonal music helps with that, though it gets boring even quicker, so I go back to tonal for a bit and that gets boring after a few days, so on and so forth.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

chee_zee said:


> I easily get tired of tonal music. Atonal music helps with that, though it gets boring even quicker, so I go back to tonal for a bit and that gets boring after a few days, so on and so forth.


It sounds like you may have an issue with concentrating for any extended periods and I think this is very common for your generation. An unfortunate result of all our modern technology is the constant need for sensory input and change. People no longer have the discipline to sit still and concentrate on anything for more than a few minutes at a time (the internet is a good example of this. We move from one page to the next to the next to the next. Very few ever read entire pages of internet text. We skim). If you find yourself getting bored it might help to take some music appreciation classes and buy some books on listening to music and work on developing your concentration. Turn off all the other crap in your life. Put away that cellphone while you are listening (absolutely no texting, no surfing). Turn off the computer games (you don't need the distraction). In fact turn off the computer (unless you are using it to stream music of course). In my opinion music should get your undivided attention while listening. Listening is a lost art. Many people listen but never really "hear" what they are listening to. I think that anyone following this advice would be rewarded the more they practice the art of listening, and trust me it will take practice, but the more you close out everything else the more disciplined and rewarding your listening experience will be. So much so that you will look forward to your listening time every day.

Kevin


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> It sounds like you may have an issue with concentrating for any extended periods and I think this is very common for your generation. An unfortunate result of all our modern technology is the constant need for sensory input and change. People no longer have the discipline to sit still and concentrate on anything for more than a few minutes at a time (the internet is a good example of this. We move from one page to the next to the next to the next. Very few ever read entire pages of internet text. We skim). If you find yourself getting bored it might help to take some music appreciation classes and buy some books on listening to music and work on developing your concentration. Turn off all the other crap in your life. Put away that cellphone while you are listening (absolutely no texting, no surfing). Turn off the computer games (you don't need the distraction). In fact turn off the computer (unless you are using it to stream music of course). In my opinion music should get your undivided attention while listening. Listening is a lost art. Many people listen but never really "hear" what they are listening to. I think that anyone following this advice would be rewarded the more they practice the art of listening, and trust me it will take practice, but the more you close out everything else the more disciplined and rewarding your listening experience will be. So much so that you will look forward to your listening time every day.


...is this not, even more, than any of us could imagine in modern society?

This is ... a rejection of all the superficial values of the bling generation of advertisements, commercials, and a reorientation towards .... things of intrinsic value ... something which we used to call 'integrity'. Integrity, which is used in the unswerving pursuit of commitment, towards discovering music ... refining aesthetic taste,and sorting out the chaff: musical appreciation.

Maybe we all have to go through an ADHD phase of 'I like this...oh I'm bored....well maybe I'll try this else instead...still bored...try something else...'. Is this not, the shallow philosophy summarised in 'variety is the spice of life' with a hollow centre...which we must experience, in order to know any differently.


----------



## kiliand (Jul 15, 2012)

I had that once. Then I explored the power of silence. Didn't listen to anything at all for a couple of days. After a while it was okay to listen to something.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

This thread is reminding me of an experience I had several days ago. At an Urgent Care center, the first person I saw was asking for information - name, address, and on from there. Anytime I hesitated or had to stop and think to give him an answer, he'd say "nevermind; we don't need to know". Next, it was a nurse doing the very same thing. I needed to dig out a paper to give her some information. "Oh, nevermind; not important." Neither of them was able to wait in silence for a minute. And, both talked at the speed of lightning. Finally, doctor came in talking slowly and distinctly. He sounded so very relaxed and contented. I asked him why people talk so fast and so constantly. He said "because we are all so digitized that we can't hold still". Love the soothing silence.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

jani said:


> If you are try to find new styles/genres, artists that you like.


I started listening to classical music exactly for that reason. Before that I mainly listened to jazz and could get tired very quickly of albums and artists that I thought would be my favourite for a very long time. I switched to classical thinking that it's more complex music so I won't get tired of it so fast. Still, I easily get to the point where no music brings any enjoyment while I still feel the need for music.

Someone here mentioned stimulation overload. I think now that it's a very good description of the state I experience. May be listening to music all the time (as I do) is not a very good thing. I guess I should try going on a musical diet.

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, I have not tired of music over the course of fifty-nine years, when I was first conscious it had seized my imagination and soon thereafter I could say it just never let go.

RX for your immediate problem?
Stop listening to any and all music until you find yourself hungry for it again.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

There is so much good music out there, there is no way I can ever get bored.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Carpenoctem said:


> There is so much good music out there, there is no way I can ever get bored.


Yeah true. But our brains can work in weird ways. Despite so much music, we can still get depressed and be convinced nothing in life is that good. I think it is just a disease for those who feel this way. Maybe hormones or whatever.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

msvadi said:


> Do you ever get tired of music? ...


Well, not tired of all music, but I have gotten to a 'saturation point' where I cannot absorb any more music that's new to me, that I don't know.

This has been my vibe recently, so I am returning to things that I have not listened to in a long time. Even 'warhorses' which before I thought that I was kind of largely over with.

So I'm listening to less things that are new to me. I see no use in listening to something and not absorbing it in some way, not engaging with it. I go through phases and I just go with how I feel.



> ...How do you deal with that?


Same as others have said. Variety, also different genres within classical, and also going outside of classical.

A lot of good points made on this thread, but I think what Kevin said here is gold -



Kevin Pearson said:


> ... Listening is a lost art. Many people listen but never really "hear" what they are listening to...


Agree fully there. What your post says to me is the difference between superficial enjoyment of music and developing 'real' perception of it. For me, doing the latter is the 'guts' of why I'm in this 'game.'

I really like to focus on a few things at a time for this very reason. Eg. in the last few weeks, I've been concentrating on some 'key' things, eg. Bartok's string quartets (3 of the 6). Once I'm 'done' with those three quartets, I will move on to the other three. I like to be as thorough as possible with many things I listen to.

Downside of this is that I'm slow as a tortoise. But you know in Aesop's fable, the tortoise won the race, not the hare. So maybe its not a bad 'mascot' for me to have in my listening adventures (but its not a race, I don't see it as that!).


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah true. But our brains can work in weird ways. Despite so much music, we can still get depressed and be convinced nothing in life is that good. I think it is just a disease for those who feel this way. Maybe hormones or whatever.


Yeah I agree, depression is a nasty thing, but appropriate music can also help relieving depression.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sometimes I do, not often but occasionally. First, I'll scroll through my iPod and see if I stumble upon something that might appeal. If nothing does, I just give it a couple of days off, and I'm in the mood for music again after a little while.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I get tired of life, but never tired of music. I enjoy silence too. Especially in the morning. People who turn on the TV first thing in the morning are really sad.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ever since I really discovered music in the early 70s (I was born in 57), I have loved music. But there was a six month period in 2010 that I hardly played any music at all. Still not sure what caused that.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Ever since I really discovered music in the early 70s (I was born in 57), I have loved music. But there was a six month period in 2010 that I hardly played any music at all. *Still not sure what caused that.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010

Take your pick.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> There is so much good music out there, there is no way I can ever get bored.


Mozart with sunglasses it right!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm tired of sex.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I just had a walk with my mp3 on and Beethoven's Waldstein sonata, last movement came on. Hadn't heard it for a while and it was amazing, truly amazing. I passed other people and thought 'they don't realise how euphoric I am right now!'.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jani said:


> Mozart with sunglasses it right!


Mozart's music makes the ladies wet, I imagine him rocking a pair of shades while he writing The Magic Flute.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Art films and books, and sometimes I look at all three in light of each other, like Wagner, Lang, and Raffel's translation of the poem.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Carpenoctem said:


> Mozart's music makes the ladies wet, I imagine him rocking a pair of shades while he writing The Magic Flute.


Not so fast! You're looking at Mozart through rose tinted glasses.

He really wore these ones:










Then he commandeered the masses, rendering every concerto a variation of one another and homogenising everything. Maybe he really was a star.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Krisena said:


> I don't think I get tired of music, but I very often tend to get tired of _sound_ -- There's just so much of it, everywhere, you know. Traffic, television, radio, music and finally, conversations. When I do get tired, I find myself needing to get away from it all and use earplugs and read a book or something, maybe just stare aimlessly at the horizon.
> 
> Music sounds much better with a fresh mind, I must admit. Listening to a symphony is like reading a book or watching a film, it takes concentration and after it's done, I definitely need a break, usually reflecting upon the music and my associations.


Totally agree on this one!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

msvadi said:


> Do you ever get tired of music? How do you deal with that?


Music is my refuge and to what I turn to for solace after a rough day at work or being in the city. I simply couldn't cope without it. Music is also my comfort zone both as a professional musician and an avid listener.

Kh ♫


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I never get tired of music, but sometimes I get tired of "my music" (music I've already heard several times before). When that happens I'll usually just take a break from music for a few days, listen to a genre I don't often listen to, or try to find new stuff.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I definitely have my "no music" days. Silence can be a wonderful thing.


----------

